
Mt. Gox Breaks Silence, Posts Statement On Bankruptcy Filing  - ghosh
http://readwrite.com/2014/03/03/mt-gox-statement-bankruptcy-filing-bitcoin-exchange#awesm=~oxwazbnjmbjgsF
======
thenerdfiles
A call center for bitcoins? So, like a bank?

I mean, effectively a bank teller and a customer service agent can tell you
roughly the same thing: what they're allowed the tell you.

If the block chain is transparent, the bank-teller-cum-customer-service-agent
adds no value to this equation. Adding _more __people___ is not going to help.

